# Sons Best Rainbow



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

While I was in Cali last week my son headed up to ID with his Grandpa. Slow day of fishing but the one fish was worth the trip he said.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great fish. The smile says it all!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice fish. How much did it weigh? Looks like a big one, from the smile on his face.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice! Got me jealous!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I know I'm jealous!


----------

